

Operating systems for Arduino - mcantelon
http://antipastohw.blogspot.com/2009/11/4-operating-systems-for-arduino.html

======
brianobush
Nice collection, didn't even know people were doing this work. My idea of a
perfect embedded hobbyist OS would be much akin to apple I with an embedded
scripting environment and easy access to hardware. Not BASIC though, but False
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FALSE>) or the False variant DUP.

~~~
plaes
Some of the newer machines (Wikireader and OLPC) have Forth as an embedded
interpreter.

